# 2103 Dogma2 65.1 Color Check



## scarab$ (Jun 14, 2010)

*2013 Dogma2 65.1 Color Check*

Hi gang,

What color is this? I couldn't find it on the Pina site, but it shows up on all of the 'live' and launch pic sites.

I would like to order, but no luck...


----------



## scarab$ (Jun 14, 2010)

*From the other side*

Looks great... Just need the number.


----------



## RM27 (Feb 19, 2005)

scarab$ said:


> Looks great... Just need the number.


Pretty sure it's this color - 852 FP50 Nero Opaco / Bianco Lucido. It shows up as a choice on the Italian version of the Pinarello Web Site. It's hard to tell since you can only see one side but it seems to be the color. Looks like a great choice.


----------



## scarab$ (Jun 14, 2010)

RM27 said:


> Pretty sure it's this color - 852 FP50 Nero Opaco / Bianco Lucido. It shows up as a choice on the Italian version of the Pinarello Web Site. It's hard to tell since you can only see one side but it seems to be the color. Looks like a great choice.


Thank you! That's gotta be it.


----------



## CliveDS (Oct 7, 2009)

I went to test ride the new 65.1 this week and took some pics of all the colors we will be seeing in the USA - see my flick gallery here: Pinarello Dogma 65.1 Think2 - a set on Flickr

Will follow up with a review on my blog in a few days.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

CliveDS said:


> I went to test ride the new 65.1 this week and took some pics of all the colors we will be seeing in the USA - see my flick gallery here: Pinarello Dogma 65.1 Think2 - a set on Flickr
> 
> Will follow up with a review on my blog in a few days.


Is it a lot better than the Dogma 2?


----------



## cwdzoot (Oct 16, 2005)

AnthonyL88 said:


> Is it a lot better than the Dogma 2?


I don't think so. The fact that it's dual mechanical/electrical is perhaps a deal-maker and a reason to consider this think2 but I don't think the upgrades are so significant that the average rider get's much additional benefit. Don't get me wrong here, Dogma is still the number one bike on my list.


----------



## vboy19 (Mar 24, 2008)

whats the true weight savings from the Dogma 2? did you notice it being any lighter?


----------



## scarab$ (Jun 14, 2010)

Just ordered one in size 53.


----------



## motivated (Feb 26, 2012)

*Your order*

Did you order the Dogma online?


----------



## scarab$ (Jun 14, 2010)

motivated said:


> Did you order the Dogma online?


i did not. Ordered from Velo Tech in Palo Alto. LBS all the way.


----------



## dfstan (Oct 22, 2012)

i'll take any colors


----------



## scarab$ (Jun 14, 2010)

*It's here... Time to build.*

View attachment 279934


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

Campy? what wheels? we need some pics when this is done!


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

dfstan said:


> i'll take any colors


Seriously! But I'm happy with my little Quattro. 

That black and white is sharp!!!


----------



## scarab$ (Jun 14, 2010)

Done. EPS is insane. This frame rides very different than the 60.1 and is lighter. Very happy I stayed with Pinarello. 

View attachment 281393


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow. that looks great. the only thing i might change would be fewer or darker wheel decals. EPS is insane - I am ruined!!


----------



## gerryk (May 26, 2013)

Very, very nice setup. I have some doubts between ordering this 852 color or the BOB 746. Any tastes opinions on that choice please ?


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I think all black bikes look nice but EVERYONE HAS ONE. It will be a little undercover - you won't immediately know what it is except for the fork and seat stays


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Sacarb I would get rid of some decals.
Personally I love all black everything. Considering I dont get paid to endorse any product. And frankly dont want anyone knowing what I ride. That being said your bike loooks great.


----------

